# Best insurance for GTS-t?



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Folks,

First post and thought I would post in the insurance section first as I want to make sure I approach the right companies.

27 years old, 1 years NCB (have been company car / named driver for 8 years) and 3 points on license.

Looking to buy a GTS-T really soon - who would you reccomend I approach for a quote? 

Thanks for your hep and I look forward to chatting with you all at some point


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*You could try Keith Michaels*

I have a GTST. (36 with full no claims) but very reasonable.


----------



## Gayle (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi, 

I'm with privalidge/direct line at the moment, but will be changing to Warwick Davies as soon as NCB is reinstated (accident that was not my fault)

I'm 27 full NCB, no points, female, R33 GTS-t. Currently paying £786, with warwick will be paying £559 inc recovery (both are full comp). 

Direct line insist on a tracker (and they specify the make) as well as cat 1.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Try:

Adrian Flux
Liverpool Victoria
Tett Hamilton

All have given me quiet a good quote in the past  

Claire


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks very much folks, much appreciated!


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

Try Tesco's too.


----------

